# Wa Christmas Case Swap 2012 Tasting Notes



## WitWonder (9/12/12)

Instructions;

Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
 
*I Nev - Dark Lager*

*II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!*

*III- jyo- *

*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier* 

*V - Zig - Czech Pils -*

*VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - *

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - *

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA *

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.* 

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch*

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale* 

*XIV -Ciro-*

*XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout -*

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - *

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead -* 

*XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA *

*XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa *

*XXI - NME - American Brown -*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - *

*XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale *

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -* 

*XXV - Bizier -*


----------



## malt_shovel (9/12/12)

Instructions;

Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...

*I Nev - Dark Lager*

*II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!*

*III- jyo- *

*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier* 

*V - Zig - Czech Pils -*

*VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - *

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - *

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA *

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.* 

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch*

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale* 

*XIV -Ciro-*

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - *

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead -* 

*XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA *

*XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa *

*XXI - NME - American Brown -*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - *

*XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale *

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -* 

*XXV - Bizier -*


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe, both READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale 

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager --Golliwog ready to drink

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe, both READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale 

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -
[/quote]


----------



## Aces High (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager --Golliwog ready to drink

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe, both READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - ready now 

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale 

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Aces High (9/12/12)

Gotta copy the previous post bada bing

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Gotta copy the previous post bada bing

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown -

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## thanme (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd Drink NOW !!

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## krausenhaus (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## mfeighan (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - 

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## jyo (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink. 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## drew9242 (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink. 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion. 

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Fish you dumb ass how did you manage to **** the list up ?


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - ready i think -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## drew9242 (9/12/12)

You sposed to copy the last one posted, so everything that people have added stays up to date.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

fish13 said:


> didn't **** it up. i copy and pasted the first post.


And wiped out all the changes.
:blink: :lol:


----------



## dent (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - 


Hanging out for a good beer. apologies to the person who has SEE DAVE on the label.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth  Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer. 

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Bizier (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.
[/quote]


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/12)

fOR NEZT YEARS case swap can we all use stick on labels please! i have lost most of the labels off the beers. So i can not provide notes


----------



## thanme (9/12/12)

Whose beer has no label on it??


----------



## dent (9/12/12)

I think numbers on lids makes the most sense, and easy to sort.


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/12)

Dan reliably informed me yesterday (thus the number on his bottle) that the people in Sydney are so advanced they number the bottles. I think next year we need to do this. Silver Shapies are available from Officeworks for those wondering how to write on a black lid


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/12)

NME said:


> Whose beer has no label on it??



Legendko had no label and apparently so did another bottle.


----------



## sinkas (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry fo style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink. 

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils -

VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion. 

XX- sinkas - BSGA Ready in mid to late january

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice blck IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier -


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry fo style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.



Quoting the wrong one there sinkas.


----------



## thanme (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry fo style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish 
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer. 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro-

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight 

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice blck IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


You missed one of sinkas' comments keifer


----------



## thanme (10/12/12)

fish13 said:


> Legendko had no label and apparently so did another bottle.



Thanks. Pretty sure I just have the one sans label, but I'll double check.


----------



## sinkas (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though 

V - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead -

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Dan reliably informed me yesterday (thus the number on his bottle) that the people in Sydney are so advanced they number the bottles. I think next year we need to do this. Silver Shapies are available from Officeworks for those wondering how to write on a black lid


Yes they are more evolved than us, I think we should stop dragging our knuckles and number the tops but leave the labels on too as I like the art work.
Not sure we should sort the bottles in the sun like they do :blink: 
Nev


----------



## Stormahead (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

V - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## thanme (10/12/12)

Just adding my comments back in...

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer. 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## cdbrown (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## malt_shovel (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.

IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## Fish13 (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW - this the gary busey head?
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.

Now who had the the white label with a print picture on it? Stuck on with glue/sticky tape? Sorry but first mouthful and down the sink she went. Sorry i copped an instant bad flavour which was bit agreeable. I do hope it was only my bottle


----------



## drew9242 (10/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -

VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetylDrew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## kixbooty (10/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## drew9242 (10/12/12)

Thanks kixbooty. I did try to obey the rules. But while I was typing fish must have posted his.


----------



## kixbooty (10/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Thanks kixbooty. I did try to obey the rules. But while I was typing fish must have posted his.



haha yeah i figured. no worries bro


----------



## mfeighan (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## Doogiechap (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## keifer33 (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## Fish13 (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## keifer33 (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## milestron (11/12/12)

Apologies for breaking up the thread, but. Quinoa saison? How did you rate it?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/12/12)

*Instructions;**
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...
*

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with. 
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now.*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self. 
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep co*ld.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer. 

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything. 
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## cdbrown (12/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*
*
XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.
*
*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.*


----------



## sinkas (12/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## keifer33 (12/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - :icon_drool2: Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## jyo (12/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


*I Nev - Dark Lager* -- Golliwog READY NOW

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.

Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus.
Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour.
Carbonation- perfect, great head retention. 
I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.


*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - *been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate.
Great Carb, head retention is rad.
Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters.
Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer. 


*V - Zig - Czech Pils -* There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter *(might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.*

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head.
Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.


*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*

*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison *- Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## jyo (12/12/12)

Copy and paste, guys!!! C'mon, it's not hard...


----------



## bum (12/12/12)

I read all these threads for all the swaps looking for good beers to brew.

This is BY FAR the worst tasting thread that has ever existed.


----------



## jyo (13/12/12)

bum said:


> This is BY FAR the worst tasting thread that has ever existed.



In the history of the world?

Is it the format or the perceptions of the beers? Or because mine is super hazy?


----------



## drew9242 (13/12/12)

Looks better than your tasting thread bum.


----------



## cdbrown (13/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW
*
*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.

Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus.
Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour.
Carbonation- perfect, great head retention.
I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.


*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate.
Great Carb, head retention is rad.
Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters.
Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer.


*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW
*
*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*
cdbrown - overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head, slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though
*
XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head.
Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.


*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.
*


----------



## bum (13/12/12)

jyo said:


> In the history of the world?


Stalin's tasting thread was better.



jyo said:


> Is it the format


Yeah. Just horrible to read. Stifles breadth of user (swapper) contributions. And let's not mention issues of user (swapper) ability to sustain the format (which is the format's fault, not the swappers' (well, mostly)). How does anyone (swapper or other reader such as myself - but primarily swapper) gather anything to improve their beers when everyone's feedback is forced into a one-liner to keep the thread readable (which it already isn't after only a couple days).

Not a comment on the brews or brewers at all. I just wouldn't bother reading it at all if I thought anything down those lines.


----------



## Fish13 (13/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW
*
*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.

Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus.
Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour.
Carbonation- perfect, great head retention.
I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.


*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate.
Great Carb, head retention is rad.
Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters.
Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer.


*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW
*
*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*
cdbrown - overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head, slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though
*
XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head.
Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.


*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.
Fish - very nice for a belgian lots of coffee flavours and malt. Remind me of the quiet american but much much drinkable. Went well with the chicken parma and chips for dinner

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.
*


----------



## thanme (13/12/12)

Instructions;
1.Leave comments under the beer you're commenting on
2.prefix all comments with your name/initials and ideally the date you tasted the beer
3.Copy and paste previous post, DO NOT QUOTE
4.If your beer has just been bottled and isn't quite ready to drink, put a 'best after' date next to yours or if it is, 'ready now'
5.For those who still have undefined beers next to your name below or if you're the first person commenting on a beer below that has no name (e.g. Jyo's beer) then when you add your tasting notes also add the beer style (if known) so we know what we're supposed to be drinking.
6.Put the sort of comment here that you wouldn't be offended to receive if you brewed a beer that maybe wasn't the best or had an infection...


*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW
*
*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.

Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus.
Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour.
Carbonation- perfect, great head retention.
I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.


*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF*
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate.
Great Carb, head retention is rad.
Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters.
Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer.


*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -*
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW
*
*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW*
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable
NME: (Hefe) - For someone who isnt a big drinker of wheats, Id liked this a lot! Very light, mildy carbed and refreshing while having a really really nice fruity flavour and a nice light bitterness. Slight breadiness in the background and the clarity is pretty decent too. Thanks a lot 

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*
cdbrown - overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head, slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.

*XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?*
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though
*
XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head.
Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.


*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.
Fish - very nice for a belgian lots of coffee flavours and malt. Remind me of the quiet american but much much drinkable. Went well with the chicken parma and chips for dinner

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.
*


----------



## jyo (13/12/12)

bum said:


> Stalin's tasting thread was better.
> 
> 
> Yeah. Just horrible to read. Stifles breadth of user (swapper) contributions. And let's not mention issues of user (swapper) ability to sustain the format (which is the format's fault, not the swappers' (well, mostly)). How does anyone (swapper or other reader such as myself - but primarily swapper) gather anything to improve their beers when everyone's feedback is forced into a one-liner to keep the thread readable (which it already isn't after only a couple days).
> ...



Yeah, I knew you weren't pissing on the brewers, mate.

I do see your point. It can be a touch tedious to scroll through the lot to find what you want. The thread from a couple of years ago used the same format yet it was modded every couple of days to hold everything to just the one page, which I liked.


----------



## drew9242 (13/12/12)

What you need is some sort of page that one person at a time can edit. Then you could keep it all in one page and not have to scroll down heaps of posts.


----------



## cdbrown (13/12/12)

Like a wiki page?

I've put it up here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=200


----------



## drew9242 (13/12/12)

cdbrown said:


> Like a wiki page?
> 
> I've put it up here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=200



That's better. At least you don't have to through heaps to see one thing. And you could just post on here when you have made some updates or would like to chat about a certain beer.


----------



## dent (13/12/12)

Added the bullet lists. Hopefully it will be not too difficult for the beer drinking editors.


----------



## Bizier (14/12/12)

Geez, I need to get my beers of Mr Malt Shovel.


----------



## dent (14/12/12)

It's friday so I've been adding some reviews. It would be nice if we could have a few reviews for every beer on the list in the end - so far I think we've got more useful feedback than the PRBS


----------



## davidiemma (15/12/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW

II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW
sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great,
very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.

Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus.
Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour.
Carbonation- perfect, great head retention.
I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.


III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.
BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.


IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF
malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.

jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate.
Great Carb, head retention is rad.
Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters.
Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer.


V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.
malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.

VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -
sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great


VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
BBB assessment
Head - very good
Clarity - cloudy
Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice
Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate??
Overall - Nice beer.

VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. -
Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.

IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA
sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable

X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW

XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.
Dave; Really enjoyed this beer, I am a fan of Pale ales and I.P.A's and to me this was more like an I.P.A. Great aroma and hop flavours well balanced with malt profile. Combo of hops went well together - wish I had more! Thanks Willigan.

XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, ALL READY NOW
mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable
NME: (Hefe) - For someone who isnt a big drinker of wheats, Id liked this a lot! Very light, mildy carbed and refreshing while having a really really nice fruity flavour and a nice light bitterness. Slight breadiness in the background and the clarity is pretty decent too. Thanks a lot 

XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale
cdbrown - overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head, slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.

XIV -Ciro- ( Half bottle of Helles)?
sinkas: not too sure about this one, amazing clarity though

XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)
NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)

XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb

XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head.
Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.


XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.
Fish - very nice for a belgian lots of coffee flavours and malt. Remind me of the quiet american but much much drinkable. Went well with the chicken parma and chips for dinner

XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day

XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now
sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .

XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer

XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


----------



## keifer33 (15/12/12)

Hey David, this is where we are putting the tasting notes now. - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=200


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (16/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Hey David, this is where we are putting the tasting notes now. - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=200


This Ciro at XIV character and his piss poor Helles?? I moved aside for your mate with the Belgium double. now I'll admit a half bottle of Helles water may not have been any better that the Kolsch I'm drinking but I'd hate to think you guys thought I'd left the spot vacant.


----------



## dent (16/12/12)

If the respective brewers would be happy to share, I'd like to get the recipes for

NME American Brown
Mitch76 Munich Dunkel
Aces Cascadian dark ale
Krausenhaus American Amber

Thanks!


----------



## Fish13 (16/12/12)

Quick one the crotchrut belgian DSA is highly carbonated. Poor with caution. My bottle had ballooned out.


----------



## davidiemma (17/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Hey David, this is where we are putting the tasting notes now. - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=200


Yeah I know, but I'm not too computer or ahb thread savvy and when clicked edit on this page the format or layout had it all squished together and too hard to deal with.


----------



## willigan (17/12/12)

Hey david glad you enjoyed my brew. How was the carbonation? Only bottled it the night before swap so wasn't sure if it would be ready just yet.


----------



## krausenhaus (18/12/12)

dent said:


> If the respective brewers would be happy to share, I'd like to get the recipes for
> 
> NME American Brown
> Mitch76 Munich Dunkel
> ...



Sure thing, glad you enjoyed it.. we haven't put our reviews up yet but jesus christ your pilsner was magical.

*Case Swap Amber*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.100
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.55 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.3
Bitterness (IBU): 32.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.31%)
2.500 kg Munich I (24.75%)
0.300 kg Caraaroma (2.97%)
0.300 kg BB Medium Crystal (2.97%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
25.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
30.0 g Citra Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## dent (18/12/12)

Great, thanks for that. Glad you enjoyed the pils.


----------



## kixbooty (18/12/12)

dent said:


> Great, thanks for that. Glad you enjoyed the pils.



loved it Zig, my only complaint was that i didnt have any more, and i'm not even a pilsener drinker.


----------



## davidiemma (18/12/12)

willigan said:


> Hey david glad you enjoyed my brew. How was the carbonation? Only bottled it the night before swap so wasn't sure if it would be ready just yet.



It was carbed enough - maybe thats why the hop character was so prominent - enjoyed it anyways. Would like your recipe if your happy to share.


----------



## willigan (19/12/12)

yeh no worries:

willigans US/NZ pale ale

5.3 kg Pale malt
500g Munich Malt - 10L 
220g Carafoam 
220g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L 
220g Melanoiden Malt

single infusion @ 66C for 60min

60 minute boil
First wort hop: 11g each citra/nelson sauvin
15min: 17.5g each citra/nelson
10min: 17.5g each citra/nelson
5 min: 17.5g each citra/nelson
0min: 17.5g each citra/nelson

dry hops: 50g cascade, 25g citra 15g nelson sauvin for 6 days in secondary

fermented with 1056 @ 18C
OG: ~1.064 ish
FG: ~1.018


----------



## jyo (20/12/12)

Whose beer is labelled 'Not nev's dunkel. Munich Lager?'
I hold grave concerns for this beer. It's 3/4 full (like a few of the beers ya cheap buggers  ) and has started fermenting and mini krausening in the bottle. It's in the fridge now.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/12/12)

jyo said:


> Whose beer is labelled 'Not nev's dunkel. Munich Lager?'
> I hold grave concerns for this beer. It's 3/4 full (like a few of the beers ya cheap buggers  ) and has started fermenting and mini krausening in the bottle. It's in the fridge now.


Fish13, should be well carbed up now  
Nev


----------



## jyo (20/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Fish13, should be well carbed up now
> Nev



Cheers, Nev. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## davidiemma (20/12/12)

willigan said:


> yeh no worries:
> 
> willigans US/NZ pale ale
> 
> ...


Thanks Willigan 20L batch?


----------



## willigan (21/12/12)

david iemma said:


> Thanks Willigan 20L batch?



yeah 20L but only ended up with 17 after trub/hop loss


----------



## Fish13 (21/12/12)

jyo said:


> Cheers, Nev. We shall see how it goes.



yeah sorry jyo. i didnt quite make the litre age i needed so i scimped..... if its infected mate i am sorry. its called not nevs dunkel as i asked for his dunkel recipe but instead gave me a munich lager recipe.


----------



## jyo (21/12/12)

fish13 said:


> yeah sorry jyo. i didnt quite make the litre age i needed so i scimped..... if its infected mate i am sorry. its called not nevs dunkel as i asked for his dunkel recipe but instead gave me a munich lager recipe.



Hey mate. Don't stress! Some slight funk but it turned out pretty drinkable. I will put up tasting notes later. 

Cheers.


----------



## Fish13 (21/12/12)

thanks mate. Put warning to drink now on it please!!!!


----------



## Mitchlj73 (22/12/12)

dent said:


> If the respective brewers would be happy to share, I'd like to get the recipes for
> 
> NME American Brown
> Mitch76 Munich Dunkel
> ...



Here ya go Zig, you should get better results than this attempt as my initial gravity was a bit low, I ended up with your standard Czech Pils, would love one of the stronger ones if you have any left?

Cheers, Clinton


Recipe: Munich Dunkel Case Swap
Brewer: Clinton Mitchell


Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 38.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

5.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 91.2 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 6 4.6 % 
0.23 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 7 4.2 % 
15.00 g Magnum [12.50 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 8 24.1 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.0 pkg Hella Bock (Wyeast Labs #2487) Yeast 10 - 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 11 - 


Mash Schedule: 
Name Temperature Step Time 
Mash In 63.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step 68.0 C 50 min 
Mash Step 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out 78.0 C 10 min


----------



## keifer33 (24/12/12)

Just wanted to apologies for the lack of quality in my beer. Had a bottle left over that I tasted today... Well I think it ranks as the worse beer I have made too date and due to bad note keeping I cant pinpoint the problem but I am guessing something in the bottling stages as I haven't done this in ages thanks to kegs.

I will make sure my beer in the next swap is started well in advance and will have plenty of time to age and be tested. My brewery should be well placed in my new home over the next month of so and can get brewing again.


----------



## Fish13 (26/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Just wanted to apologies for the lack of quality in my beer. Had a bottle left over that I tasted today... Well I think it ranks as the worse beer I have made too date and due to bad note keeping I cant pinpoint the problem but I am guessing something in the bottling stages as I haven't done this in ages thanks to kegs.
> 
> I will make sure my beer in the next swap is started well in advance and will have plenty of time to age and be tested. My brewery should be well placed in my new home over the next month of so and can get brewing again.



Well seems mine was like to. My problem was poor bottle handling and not sterilizing the cup i used to rehydrate the yeast in. I grabbed a small sample of the beer and through in the yeast. So my bad at a real try at a lager


----------



## amiddler (13/1/13)

Can someone please help me find the tasting notes now the site has had the upgrade?


----------



## jyo (13/1/13)

Drew's Brew's said:


> Can someone please help me find the tasting notes now the site has had the upgrade?


The link is on page 4 of this thread, but I think wiki atricles are not able to accessed/edited while the upgrade is occuring, mate.

Here is the link for when it's back up and running-

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=200
Cheers.


----------



## Fish13 (19/1/13)

Never ever allow anyone to enter a belgain again!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/13)

fish13 said:


> Never ever allow anyone to enter a belgain again!


Why ?? Make your bum sore ??


----------



## Fish13 (19/1/13)

No. my pallat says wtf is the cough syrup.


----------



## Fish13 (19/1/13)

Just almost all were undrinkable.


----------



## jyo (19/1/13)

Belgian Dark Strong is an acquired taste and can be pretty in your face, mate. Very complex beers, though can't say I have ever got cough syrup. It's dark fruit, glazed and caramelised figs and warm alcohol for me.

I think there were 4 BDS in this year's swap. Maybe a bit on the high side considering the 'approachability' of the style.


----------



## dent (19/1/13)

I grabbed a copy of this not long before dane shut down the articles, might as well use this until it comes back.


*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

jyo- Low roasty, clean yeast aroma. Nice carbonation, thin head. This is a smooth, crisp finishing moreish lager, mate. Low roast malt on the palette. So impressed with this beer, could do a session on this easily. Nice work, Nev.
doogiechap- Loved the roast popping through on a refreshing almost peppery lip smacking beer. Not a style I have previously considered brewing however this has convinced me otherwise. Cheers Nev !!
keifer33 - 17/12 - Gosh Golly Golliwogs, great beer Nev. Nice and fresh roastiness. Great head and retention. Went down a treat tonight!
Fish - Very nice roasted flavours and good head retention. Nice beer
NME - This beer is pretty outstanding!! Very dry and lagery, but very full of flavour. I get a very slightly roasted malt flavour, but it's mainly chocolate. Light body with moderate carbonation. This is the sort of beer I'd give to my friends who claim not to like "dark beers" to change their mind. I had a thin off white head that stuck around for the whole glass and the colour is a pretty clear "cola" colour. I could easily drink a lot of this beer, and I would if I had more




Thanks Nev.
malt_shovel - I thoroughly enoyed this lager. It had plenty of malt character (slight roast, but balanced sweetness) but didn't overwhelm to make it a highly drinkable (though very un-PC) lager. Enjoyed this high quality beer, thanks very much.
Drew9242 - I enjoyed this last at my wife's Christmas dinner. Once nev you it didn't disappoint. Lovely slight aroma. A touch of roast with good mouth feel. Great dark lager.
BBB - Great beer Nev. Clear, well carbed with a lasting head. Really nice and enjoyed by all at my house - recipe please.......
Mitch76 - Very happy with this lager, perfect amount of carbonation, nicely balanced, plenty of dark malt character, quite sessionable (if I had more!!!). Cheers, Nev.

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*

sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great, very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME: Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head. Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing. Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top. Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma- Low malt, slight citrus. Appearance- looks the goods for an American amber, great colour. Carbonation- perfect, great head retention. I think this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste. The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.
Zig: Ahh the famous buseybottle. I think its great. Smooth prominent malt character, enough hops to keep you interested. Easy drinking. This is often the kind of ale I have in mind when I set to brew one. Thanks.
WW; I think this was my first beer of the case and from what I recall it was enjoyable



Mitch76 - I'm with Zig on this one, this is my ideal example of this style, smooth malt forward example with enough bitterness & late hop character to keep it balanced & interesting, but not over the top so you could enjoy a few of these in a sitting, and to think of all the dramas you had getting this into bottle. Good work!
 Busyer - A well balanced US amber. I get a very small amount of diacetyl and perhaps a low level kind of funny taste that might be from wild yeast, but it is not stoppig me.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*

BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.
keifer33 - 14/12 - Poors with a nice head but disappears quickly. Nice and hazey. Strong aroma with a bit of grassiness. Styrians are definetly there. Nice malt backbone but I personally could do with a bit more bitter to balance. Great beer jyo.
Zig - I think we have enough inconsiderate remarks about the haze in jyo's beers



I like the type of lingering bitterness in this beer, it gets you going for another sip. Well balanced. I get the feeling it could be better with more time/healthier yeast. Still a good beer, thanks.
cdbrown - nice creamy white head which lasted the whole time, carbonation levels must be right (but couldn't tell through the haze



), really nicely balanced malt, bitterness and late hops. Thoroughly enjoyed and wished I had more.
NME - Not the prettiest thing to look at. And the beer's a bit hazy too



Very nice beer! Medium body with a decent size white head that hangs around. Good whack of bitterness with a malty backbone that really seems to change as it gets warm. I do like the hop though. I can't say I've ever had it as the dominate hop in anything. To me it tastes kind of like those orange box drinks you used to get at school. Lovely beer anyway. Quality as always John!
malt_shovel - I'm a Styrian's tragic, so this beer was calling me early on. I really enjoyed it. Less floral than my attempts at at a best bitter, lovely malt backbone and hop bitterness that took me back to the UK and enjoying pints of real ale in the rare english summer sun. Totally digged this beer and will hit you up for the recipe. Cheers mate.
 Bizier - I really enjoyed this yesterday, it was a pleasant distraction from my GF's family. I loved the dryness, and it has a bit in common with the Harviestoun B&T which I love, the only thing that I found to detract from the experience was the grassiness, which might be hop age or dry hop rate, but it was top notch John. Cheers.
Aces high - Definitely a fan of this one.I haven't used much styrians, but i think I will be buying some soon.
Drew9242 - Lovely haze jyo adds to the flavour



.Seriously though I enjoyed this beer. Nice slight malt profile with a lovely styrian hoppiness.

*IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months, bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from CPBF*

malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33: 11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile. nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.
jyo. Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate. Great Carb, head retention is rad. Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters. Overall tasty, malty, some slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite. A great beer.
Zig - I think I may have gotten a bad bottle of this, looking at the other reviews. My one seemed a bit metalllic, sort of unclean underattenuated impression.
Aces High - I really liked this beer, my bottle had poor head retension, but the clarity was spot on and I really liked the malt profile.
Fish - No problem with low carbonation but a nice creamy off white head. Nice malt backbone and clean bitterness. Very nice on a hot day like today
BBB - Agree with above. Colour, clarity and balance are superb. Even though it is a "German" Alt, my Dutch father in law loved it ........ can he stay at your house please!
NME - Another beer of amazing beer clarity! Pours a really clear, bright brown colour. I don't like using the word brown because I don't think it does the visuals any justice. It pours with a nice white head that dissipates to a thin lacing pretty quickly. It looks great! I get a pretty big malt aroma on the nose, maybe a little chocolate. Medium body with a moderate to low carbonation, medium bitterness, I think it's what you call an earthy hop flavour and a nice malty sweetness to follow. I'm pretty sure I've only ever tried one Altbier in my time, and this really reminds of it. Lovely! I would seriously love to have a crack at making this in the cooler months. Thanks Craig.
Mitch76 - I'm going from memory with this one, as others have indicated regarding colour only diference is clarity, I'm sure mine was a little hazy, apart from that I thought this was a great beer, nice clean malt aroma's & flavour, with a substantial bitterness that definitely ensures the beer does not leave a sweet or cloying impression, loved it! Might have to hit you up for recipe for when I eventually attempt this style.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*

malt_shovel 10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb, headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown (czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could ask for after a long day.
Drew9242 (strong pils) - Clarity and head were great. Nice aroma. Lovely malty backbone with a smooth bitterness. Could drink this a lot (if only I could brew it).
Fish - Loved the colour. i didn't get much of a head but i could taste the hallertau middlefruh hops easily ( i do hope its hallertau). Very enjoyable beer
BBB - (Strong Pils) Give me the recipe...... great beer (bum make this)
Bizier - (CZ) Despite the low head and some definite oxy aromas and flavours, this is a great CZ pils, deep gold, malty and hoppy in great balance, I am sure that this tasted great before bottling and some warm storage. Good job Zig.
Nev---I taught you well  This is one even your mates will like.
NME - (Czech Pils) Amazing clarity in this beer! It pours a very clear, light golden/amber colour with a big pillowy head that unfortunately doesn't hang around very long, but the carbonation level is very good. There's a pretty big bitterness, and I'm picking up something kind of roasted?? I can't quite put my finger on it. This beer is all class. Very distinguished and well refined. Nice one Zig. Thanks!
jyo- Pours a deep-gold colour. Good melanoidins coming through. I found this to be really malty for a pils almost thought I had the wrong bottle at first. Good, firm bitterness to balance. Nice beer, mate.
WW 28/12 - Pils - Unfortunately my bottle was quite flat and perhaps for that reason I didn't get the same experience as others have described. Great clarity but on the taste side of things I got a fair bit of what seemed to be residual sweetness/diacetyl. I was looking forward to your beer too, Zig



Mitch76 - (czech pils) I can compare 2, as I tried 1 a day after it was bottled, and the 1 I received in the case swap, colour & clarity were the same in both as were the aroma's with some lovely malty notes in there only difference was the older example had some oxidisation, you would not think they were the same beer when tasting, fresh bottle was fantastic, ticking all the boxes, the older bottle had oxidised as mentioned & lost carbonation. Definitely needed to drink this one immediately. I still want to try the strong pils!

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*

sinkas: yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great
cdbrown: I'm glad I only poured a little into the glass as 1cm of beer created about 15cm of foam! It eventually collapsed to leave a thick creamy head, beer had nice clarity. Initial taste and smell I got a hint of burnt rubber which unfortunately I couldn't stop focusing on. It was only slight but enough for me to notice (and may be a reason for the overcarb?) but then again it could just be the earthiness of the english hops and my crap palate coupled with a restrained malt flavour.
jyo- Pleasant malt/yeast aroma. Nice clarity, great head retention. Seemed to finish drier than the FG suggests, perhaps the high carbonation tricking my pallete. I got the slight rubber flavour and aroma. Really enjoyed though, Keiffer. I've been looking for a low alc malty quaffer to brew.
Bizier - Unfortunately my bottle was quite phenolic, to the point of me not being able to drink it. I got around the carb issue though. I cracked it a few hours prior, dented it in to purge headspace and re-sealed with a 'vacuum', and it poured fine. Sorry Keith, I know you make good beer.
Fish - Sorry kieth my bottle was fine and poured a great head but i got the same flavors as bizier. It sucks cause i was looking forward to this mate
BBB - As above, sorry Keith.
malt_shovel - My bottle had "Windsor" on it, and it didn't at all seem too high FG for the style.The carbonation was off, but you know about that already.The flavour and aroma were restained for my palate, so it was pretty easy drinking. I enjoyed the full bottle.Cheers



*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*

BBB: Head - very good. Clarity - cloudy. Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is heavy but nice. Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of chocolate?? Overall - Nice beer.
cdbrown: excellent lager. long lasting tight creamy white heat, great carbonation, very clean and crisp. I could drink this all summer long. Recipe please!
Zig: I guess bottle conditioned - it seems to have the same characteristics than the ones I get when I bottle condition lagers. Hazy. Some of the hops still come through in the aroma. It doesn't strike me as being very lager-y, this could be passed off as some kind of medium hopped pale ale. Easy drinking though and well balanced. Probably would be great if it had a few months in a keg.
Drew9242- I get that bottle condition twang on this one as well. Could taste the base of a good beer, and would love to taste it on tap.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - Drink NOW*

Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.
keifer33 - Nice beer fish. Maybe a tad over carbed but the head held up through most of the glass. Very easy drinking and lasted not long after a hard days work!
malt_shovel - I had a strong medicinal flavour component here. Hard to get past but there was hints of honey and the base of a good beer here. Check your yeast health and sanitation (or maybe it was my bottle, there seemed to be a mini krausen ring on it).
Drew9242 - unfortunately mine was overcarbed maybe due to fermenting in the bottle. Also got the medicine taste which spoilt the beer for me could have been a good beer but it didn't handle well for me.
 jyo- Bottle ¾ full had started an additional fermentation, so was expecting it to be undrinkable. Mildly infected unfortunately. Definitely some funk beginning in the bottle, some slight off flavours. It had some good malt aromas and flavours underneath this. I reckon this would have been a cracker of a lager if in good condition, mate.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*

sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable
malt_shovel - Yep same experience here. I tried to give it some time to warm up and turn around, but this beer was destined for the garden. Sorry.
*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*

Fish - Highly carbonated, needed to wait before drinking. Lots of cough syrup flavouring coming through and some warm alcohol too.
malt_shovel - I really enjoyed this beer. It had everything I was expecting from a Belgian Dark. Warm alcohols balanced and supported by raisins, plums and a touch of figs. Nice carbonation to bring it all to the nose, and I was thoroughly enjoying this beer. Well done.
 - Bizier - I can't provide a full review because it was drank while doing other things yesterday. I found the beer very good for style. I found the esters very pleasant. I would like it a touch drier, but it was pretty good in this regard. I got a bit of autolysis, though it was bearable. Overall a good job and a hard style.
 jyo- Great Belgian characters happening here. Dried fruit, figs, warming alcohol. I reckon this is a great Dark Strong, unfortunately my stomach is playing up at the moment and I couldn't finish it. Should've saved this one for another day.



Cheers.

*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.* - *READY NOW*

Bizier - I am enjoying this, it has a bit of the harsh phenolic-type flavour which can accompany heavy handed NZ hop useage, but it appeals to the hop head in me.
WW 22/12 - Enjoyed this. Lots of funky citrus hop character coming through.
malt_shovel - I fucked up and drank this far too early. Wished I had another bottle of this, because I think it had the base for a cracker of a pale ale. If there are any left, I would be glad to swap some more beer. Let me know.
jyo Amazing aroma and hop flavour! Pushing the alcohol for me in a an APA, but man, you have crammed some amazing hop character into this beer with decent supporting malt. I would love the recipe for this. I shared it with a mate who loves Hoptimum and he preferred your beer, mate. Top notch effort.

*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, CPBF ALL READY NOW*

mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable
NME: (Hefe) - For someone who isn't a big drinker of wheats, I'd liked this a lot! Very light, mildy carbed and refreshing while having a really really nice fruity flavour and a nice light bitterness. Slight breadiness in the background and the clarity is pretty decent too. Thanks a lot




malt_shovel: (Hefe) - Huge bananas for me on the nose. Initial taste was 'sharp / sour' had me thinking of something sinister, but then it was lost on further sampling. Head was low but to its credit hung around. Flavour was grainy and not overly bitter. Nice brew.
Zig (Kolsch) - Hazy. A dead ringer for Sapporo in flavour and aroma somehow. Good quaffing beer.
Bizier - (Kolsch) Hard style because it is a tiny target to aim for, and you are close, you might need to ask someone in Cologne to get the rest. I would happily drink litres of this.
cdbrown - (Hefe) nice blend of phenols and banana in the flavour and aroma, quite a deep clear golden colour (crystalweizen). Very easy to drink and good example of style.
keifer33 - (hefe) - Nice amount of phenols but bordering on too much for me when thinking about a hefe. Very easy to drink but cant comment on head/carb as I accidentally didnt clean my glass properly.
Kolsch- Jyo- Light pils grain/biscuity aroma. Don't really need to describe this. Awesome. Could drink all day. The missus tried and was truly delighted. Lovely beer, mate. Is there a tiny bit of munich here?
Mitch76 - (Hefe) - Pours a nice, clear, golden colour so more of a Crystalweizen, with a small head that quickly disappears, nice bready/phenolic aromas. With medium carbonation & nice amount of tartness this was an enjoyable wheat beer consumed on a hot day, good job.

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*

cdbrown - overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head, slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.
NME - Hazy light orange colour. Decent sized, tight white head. Very highly carbed. Moderate to low bitterness with somewhat of a fruity hop flavour (slightly over ripened oranges). Has a very dry finish. I get something slightly off on the nose, but I can't put my finger on it. It's very minor though. I'm not an expert on the style, but I would have expected a little more malt character. Maybe I'm drinking it too cold. For the most part, it's pretty easy drinking and quite enjoyable. Thanks Michael.
BBB - Great head and carbonation. Colour was good. Agree with NME, a very dry finish. Nice beer. Cheers
keifer33 - Very carbonated and a long pillow like head. Maybe a tad dry on the finish but this could be from the carbonation or the malt profile lacking. Nice fruity esters and a good easy drinking beer. Thanks Michael.
malt_shovel - Overcarbed for an English, but past that, I thought it was a great session ale. A touch more malt backbone (not sure on the base malt, but if not UK, maybe go for a Maris Otter, Golden Promise) and this would do a lot of english brewers proud. Well done.
 jyo- Overcarbed, but once settled formed an awesome dense, rocky head. Good bitterness (is this Challenger and Willamette??), probably needs more English yeast character. Slight off flavour. Enjoyed, Cheers, mate.
XIV- Removed.

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)

NME: I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.
Drew9242 - Wow the colour is great. Still can smell fruit. It did take me a few sips to get into it. But I highly enjoyed it and my mind was going nuts on what berries I could try.
jyo- Wow, amazing colour. This is a great beer. The fruit is there for the whole ride, but subtle enough to not dominate. Cheers mate.
Zig - This one was a surprise. Excellent balance, dry finish. Not sure what yeast was used, but it seemed to be a clean one rather than a wheat yeast - that factor I appreciated. The mulberries shine through brilliantly. Great beer.
Aces High - not sure what to make of this one, it had a really nice flavour and dry finish. The fruit was balanced really well. The wife scoffed it down and went in for the dregs, she would of happily drunk a few more.
WW - Nice beer Matt. The tartness of the berries balanced the sweetness of the wheat beer well. Could have gone a few more, cheers.
Bizier - As if you would put fruit in a beer! Sara Lee gone right? Dig it man. I totally appreciate the cleanliness of the beer behind the fruit.
Mitch76 - This beer shows off the mulberries perfectly, not tart at all which was surprise considering 5 kg of mulberries were used, an enjoyable beer, well done.

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

BBB - Great head, sweet on the nose. Colour is deep. A bit too sweet for me, but is a nice overall beer. Cheers
Zig - Hazy - tastes a bit green to be honest, maybe it needed more time. Shame as it could have been good, interesting toffee malt impression.
WW 22/12 - Mine was quite still unfortunately and I got quite a bit of residual sweetness coming through. Shame because the core of a good beer was lurking there.
 jyo- Malty, sweetness, nice crystal/caramel notes. Enjoyed.
Drew9242 - This reminded me of my Oktoberfest beer I brewed last year (2011). So I enjoyed it bold malt with subtle hops. Thanks mate.

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*

jyo- Hazy, thought it was one of my beers! Lively carbonation, held a good off-white head the whole way. Nice yeasty aroma with subdued hops. Lovely maltiness. The only criticism is that this seemed a fair bit higher than 20 IBU. Really enjoyed, Doug. Cheers.

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*

jyo- Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose. As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head. Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.
Zig - Green label? I think there is something not right about my bottle of this. Either poor yeast health or mild infection, it has a sweet underattenuated smell. I don't think I'll drink the rest of it, sorry.
*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*

Fish - very nice for a belgian lots of coffee flavours and malt. Remind me of the quiet american but much much drinkable. Went well with the chicken parma and chips for dinner
NME - This one pours a pretty clear ruby/brown colour with a nice fluffy yet tight white head which was more than happy to stick around for the whole glass. I get raisins and dark fruit on the nose with maybe a very subtle breadiness. The flavour has a bit of wow factor. I get raisins and plums with a darkish/roasted malt backbone with hints of chocolate followed by a moderate bitterness and a bit of alcohol warmth. When this was colder, straight after I first poured it, I thought the alcohol was pretty well hidden, but it's starting to show now which is good because I thought I was going to drink it too fast



My missus described this as fruit and nut chocolate. I like this a lot! Very Christmasy in a way http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif Cheers.
WW 25/12 - Nice effort this one. I personally thought of it more as a golden strong as it had those types of more 'subtle' flavours coming through and perhaps more sweetness as opposed to yeast driven complexity. Went well on a nice hot xmas night http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif
BBB - agree with above. Very nice and went down well. I also got raisins on the nose and a fantastic head. Nice beer, would make this one as well. Cheers
Aces high - Got home from work and the wife had poured me a beer.When i realised that it was a DSA I was thinking it was really not the beer I was looking for, but I was very happy to be wrong and really enjoyed it.NME sums this up perfectly and I dont think I can describe it better.Nice work Drew
*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*

Zig: First impression was marzipan. Second was golden syrup - but not in a cloying sweet way. In the drinking then a slightly toasted malt character, a bit on the sweet side but in a delightful manner. I don't find the beer to be particularly 'American' but I find it no less a beer as a result. Easy drinking and with malt complexity that gets one going for another sip. Great beer.
Bizier - I think it is great for style, though I personally prefer a little drier and more late/dry hops. Was let down with a bit of diacetyl unfortunately.
cdbrown - nice caramel aroma, medium bitterness with a nice malt flavour, no late hop flavour or aroma which I expected from an american brown, but it was a nice balanced beer. Did leave a slickness on the tongue.
 jyo- Nice beer, good malt backbone, nice hopping to balance. I had this at the end of a BIG night so no half decent notes, but really enjoyed! Cheers, mate.
fish - very thick and slight oilyness. nice flavour and bitterness. though the thickness was overwhelming for me
Drew9242 - Great beer. Alcohol wasn't to prominent with nice balance of malty sweetness and American hops.Drew Brew--Quite possibly the best looking lable. The attention to detail is awesome. Sorry Drew but I do find a lot of alcohol there and a small diacetyl. Never had an American Brown that I can put this against but it is a very nice balanced beer. I like the dark sweetness from the malt and the balance from the hop. I will serch one of these out next time I am at the bottle "O". Please send the recipe if you have the time.

XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -

malt_shovel - Low carbonation, some residual sweetness (from yeast giving up in the high alcohol?), lovely Belgium yeast character, warm alcohols and dark fruits desperate to get come to the front if not for the lack of carbonation. I think a decent head and some carbonation would turn this into a stunning belgian dark strong. Very deceptive on the alcohol, so a great skirt lifter as well!. Well done.
BBB - This beer ruined my xmas. Absolutely guttered. Saved it especially and no carb at all (6 months in the bottle) - I nearly cried. Agree with above though, it was really nice and yes for a Belguim strong I would like the recipe please ......
Drew Brew--I get the style having a place but it's just not me. Not quite filling the bottles doesn't help with your carbonation. I get a lot of flavour from what I belive is Dark Candy Sugar, deap rasins and glazed fruits. A little more bitterness could have balanced it better for me. I have never gotten a higher alcohol beer right so you have done very well.
*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*


sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl
Drew9242: American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go back for more. This is more my taste than anything.
keifer33 11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma. would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .
Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .
Zig - Shared this with a few guys, everyone thought it was great. Excellent balance, clean, and a lot of complexity for a normal percentage beer. Thoroughly enjoyed.
WW 16/12 - Very nice. Had some lovely coffee notes on the nose with some toasty caramel flavours coming through. Enjoyed this alot.
NME - The first word that comes to mind with this beer is BIG! I can't actually see through it, but it's a very dark brown colour and it pours with a decent sized white head that hangs around. Massive hop aroma, which is obviously cascade. It's a bit low in carbonation, and has a big body. There's a decent amount of bitterness without being excessive, a slightly roasted malt backbone and a very tropical fruit flavour. It's a very big and well rounded beer. Big hop flavours and a decent bitterness without being over the top. I'm not sure what officially makes a beer a Black IPA, but I reckon this must come close. Onya Stu! Cheers.
BBB - Nice beer. All sorts of stuff going on but nicely balanced. Great long lasting head, really liked it. Cheers
 jyo- Didn't take notes at the time but remember (just, whoops!) it being a great beer. Good roasted/coffee flavours came through and of course cascade. Cheers.
 Bizier - I unfortunately had to abandon this beer after drinking about half. I am not a fan of black IPAs, but I really appreciate that this was a well made version. Plenty of roast and plenty of rugged C-hop and a clean ferment. Good job.
Drew Brew--Very nice apperance. Deap brown with a thick foamy head that is very persistant. Nice hop arroma presuming you were aiming at Black IPA. Is Cascade the only hop? Nice malt that holds the hops together well, slight astringency I'm thinking from a high IBU. I get the fealing I should be eating Sticky Spare Ribs while drinking this. Another thanks Bartender.
*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*

Zig - Clean, bright - very similar to the dunkel from Duckstein. I could drink a lot of this, great beer.
Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer
keifer33 15/12 - No head and med-low carbonation. nice clean flavours with nice roastyness. very enjoyable beer and only 4.2%.
Drew9242 - Low carbonation for me as well. But other wise i was clean crisp lager, with good roast. Defiantly enjoyed this one, would have been even better with a bit more carbonation.
Bizier - Well made & clean. Only criticisms: I'd like more lager yeast character, munich malt flavour and CO2, but as my first beer of the swap, I am very happy with this beverage in my hand.
cdbrown - initial smell reminded me of fresh crushed carafa grains and the flavour backed it up, very nice malt flavour with a slight bitterness to balance it out.
BBB - Clint, I really liked this beer. Clear with good carbonation. I'm not a huge roasty beer fan but this is so beautifully subtle - really nice, great beer.
Drew Brew--This is very good. Love the color, on first glance you would say black but closer you see the rich ruby color. Would love to know the grain bill if you get the time Mitch. As above it would definatly be lifted with a touch more carbonation but I wouldn't complain if I was handed another. Well done.
 jyo- Sorry had this as the last beer for New Years at 3 am so no real tasting notes….I remember comparing to a Weihenstephaner dunkel at the time and yours held up nicely. A mate and I really enjoyed it, cheers.
*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.

Nev--- Someone dropped a mouse and a horse blanket in your beer and I liked it ! Brett is good.
 jyo-My mate tipped some of his down the sink. My missus hated it. (Sour, tart). I loved it and should not have tried to share. Puckered my mouth and cleansed my teeth. Had a musk lollie undertone that was rad. Wish we were all trusted to bottle in glass for case swaps as I reckon this would have aged beautifully.
Drew Brew--I decided to try my beers in reverse order and so this is my first. Also my first sour beer. I was like WTF till I remembered about the sour adition to the case swap. I don't know were to start but the outstanding flavour for me is Lemon Crush Cordial. Not sure I could wait for it to get Funkier. It is probably the style not the brewer's skill or ability, I will finish this glass but I wouldn't line up for more.
WW 30/12 - Well first off let me say I like my Saisons but I'm not a fan of sour beers - or so I thought. I really enjoyed this; emptied the bottle and wanted more. Didn't get much of the Saison character that I could detect behind the sourness and obviously no style notes to refer to but I rated this beer and like a virgin after the first encounter, I've been tipped over the edge http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif Instead of walking straight past the sour beers at the IBS I'll take a closer look and ask the lads for some options. Cheers.
 Bizier - Am I a wanker for reviewing my own beer? Perhaps I will drink with the other hand so it feels like someone else's beer. It is still green, so I suggest further aging. I get banana peel, I agree with strong lemon, mouse cage, some chicken coop-ish barnyard. Giving me a buzz, I think it is between 6-7%. If I was like Cher and could turn back time, I would have done it differently.
Aces High - Ok, so I opened this up straight out of the fridge without checking what it was.When i opened it there was some crapy under the cap, and when i tasted it I assumed it was infected and poured it (turned out it was meant to be)I haven't really tried this style before and wish i had taken the time to taste it properly.Got any spare ones Bizer?
*


----------



## Bizier (20/1/13)

> Got any spare ones Bizer?


Nope, the one I drank was the last of them. Interesting that you had gunk on the lid, was bottled from keg.

I am all out of swap beers. I missed out on some and drank others without note, apologies for no reviews if applicable.

Good job team.


----------



## Doogiechap (2/2/13)

*I Nev - Dark Lager -- Golliwog READY NOW*

jyo-
Low roasty, clean yeast aroma. Nice carbonation, thin head. This is a
smooth, crisp finishing moreish lager, mate. Low roast malt on the
palette. So impressed with this beer, could do a session on this easily.
Nice work, Nev.
doogiechap- Loved the roast popping through on a
refreshing almost peppery lip smacking beer. Not a style I have
previously considered brewing however this has convinced me otherwise.
Cheers Nev !!
keifer33 - 17/12 - Gosh Golly Golliwogs, great
beer Nev. Nice and fresh roastiness. Great head and retention. Went down
a treat tonight!
Fish - Very nice roasted flavours and good head retention. Nice beer
NME
- This beer is pretty outstanding!! Very dry and lagery, but very full
of flavour. I get a very slightly roasted malt flavour, but it's mainly
chocolate. Light body with moderate carbonation. This is the sort of
beer I'd give to my friends who claim not to like "dark beers" to change
their mind. I had a thin off white head that stuck around for the whole
glass and the colour is a pretty clear "cola" colour. I could easily
drink a lot of this beer, and I would if I had more



Thanks Nev.
malt_shovel
- I thoroughly enoyed this lager. It had plenty of malt character
(slight roast, but balanced sweetness) but didn't overwhelm to make it a
highly drinkable (though very un-PC) lager. Enjoyed this high quality
beer, thanks very much.
Drew9242 - I enjoyed this last at my
wife's Christmas dinner. Once nev you it didn't disappoint. Lovely
slight aroma. A touch of roast with good mouth feel. Great dark lager.
BBB - Great beer Nev. Clear, well carbed with a lasting head. Really nice and enjoyed by all at my house - recipe please.......
Mitch76
- Very happy with this lager, perfect amount of carbonation, nicely
balanced, plenty of dark malt character, quite sessionable (if I had
more!!!). Cheers, Nev.

*II Krausenhaus - American Amber - VERY READY NOW*


sinkas: body and clarity and carbonation great, very dry for style with a phenolic/fecal/burnt rubber finish
NME:
Slightly hazy amber colour with a thin white head that vanishes pretty
quick. Nice big hop aroma. Definitely has a big Citra flavour, nice malt
sweetness and a decent carbonation level despite the head.
Unfortunately I do get the old cardboard flavour, but I seem to be
pretty sensitive to it. I think despite your bottling dramas, this is a
really nice beer.
Drew9242: Good clarity, head disappeared
quickly but could because of bottling. Good aroma and hop flavours. Just
thought it was lacking something to take it to the next level. Good
beer I would be happy with.
Fish - I enjoyed this beer. The low
carbonation worries didn't come to fruit with a nice head some lacing.
Nice malt and hop flavors and aromas. Some slight diacetyl but it worked
well with the beer for me.
Doogiechap: Loved the big floral
aroma hit at the start. Poured clear with a small quickly diminishing
head. Malt profile was a little dry for an American Amber but the
oxidisation wasn't too excessive for me and was a nice beer to finish my
weekend off with  Thanks guys !!
Nev---- I sucked a Gary
Busey and gotta say it was better than most of the films he made, poured
well but head dropped quickly to leave a cover of thin foam on top.
Tasty with just a hint of O2. I was expecting some thing for the sink so
pleasantly surprised.
cdbrown: Unfortunately no head (damn
kegged beers), I didn't really get any aromas and the flavour was
dominated by bandaid unfortunately. Had nice colour.Jyo, 10.12.2012
Aroma-
Low malt, slight citrus. Appearance- looks the goods for an American
amber, great colour. Carbonation- perfect, great head retention. I think
this could have been a great beer except for the burnt rubber taste.
The malt, which should be on show here as well as hops are not quite
coming through enough. Enjoyed it though.
Cheers.
Zig: Ahh
the famous buseybottle. I think its great. Smooth prominent malt
character, enough hops to keep you interested. Easy drinking. This is
often the kind of ale I have in mind when I set to brew one. Thanks.
WW; I think this was my first beer of the case and from what I recall it was enjoyable




Mitch76
- I'm with Zig on this one, this is my ideal example of this style,
smooth malt forward example with enough bitterness & late hop
character to keep it balanced & interesting, but not over the top so
you could enjoy a few of these in a sitting, and to think of all the
dramas you had getting this into bottle. Good work!
Busyer - A
well balanced US amber. I get a very small amount of diacetyl and
perhaps a low level kind of funny taste that might be from wild yeast,
but it is not stoppig me.

*III- jyo- Special Best Bitter with Trademark Haze. Ready to Drink.*


BBB - Couldn't see the haze through the haze. Bloody nice beer though. Would make this.
keifer33
- 14/12 - Poors with a nice head but disappears quickly. Nice and
hazey. Strong aroma with a bit of grassiness. Styrians are definetly
there. Nice malt backbone but I personally could do with a bit more
bitter to balance. Great beer jyo.
Zig - I think we have enough inconsiderate remarks about the haze in jyo's beers




I like the type of lingering bitterness in this beer, it gets you going
for another sip. Well balanced. I get the feeling it could be better
with more time/healthier yeast. Still a good beer, thanks.
cdbrown
- nice creamy white head which lasted the whole time, carbonation
levels must be right (but couldn't tell through the haze



), really nicely balanced malt, bitterness and late hops. Thoroughly enjoyed and wished I had more.
NME - Not the prettiest thing to look at. And the beer's a bit hazy too




Very nice beer! Medium body with a decent size white head that hangs
around. Good whack of bitterness with a malty backbone that really seems
to change as it gets warm. I do like the hop though. I can't say I've
ever had it as the dominate hop in anything. To me it tastes kind of
like those orange box drinks you used to get at school. Lovely beer
anyway. Quality as always John!
malt_shovel - I'm a Styrian's
tragic, so this beer was calling me early on. I really enjoyed it. Less
floral than my attempts at at a best bitter, lovely malt backbone and
hop bitterness that took me back to the UK and enjoying pints of real
ale in the rare english summer sun. Totally digged this beer and will
hit you up for the recipe. Cheers mate.
Bizier - I really
enjoyed this yesterday, it was a pleasant distraction from my GF's
family. I loved the dryness, and it has a bit in common with the
Harviestoun B&T which I love, the only thing that I found to detract
from the experience was the grassiness, which might be hop age or dry
hop rate, but it was top notch John. Cheers.
Aces high - Definitely a fan of this one.I haven't used much styrians, but i think I will be buying some soon.
Drew9242 - Lovely haze jyo adds to the flavour



.Seriously though I enjoyed this beer. Nice slight malt profile with a lovely styrian hoppiness.

*IV
cdbrown - Northern German Altbier - been in the keg for 3 months,
bottled the night before so get it cold - Ready Now. Low carb prob from
CPBF*


malt_shovel 10/12 - Brilliant
clarity, head retention and malt profile. Enjoyed this a lot when
brewing last night. Thanks for a quality brew.
Drew9242: Clear, mine lacked carbonation and head. But I really enjoyed this beer, would like to try to brew it me self.
keifer33:
11/12 - lower carb but nice and fine, small persistent head. initial
fruity esters with a nice bitterness to compliment the malt profile.
nice color and clarity also. good work Craig.
sinkas: Nice clarity,malty aromas with hint esters, spice and smoke, , nice malty yet crisp palate, damn tasty.
jyo.
Ohh, the colour and clarity, so good, mate. Great Carb, head retention
is rad. Nice malt aromas, low yeast esters. Overall tasty, malty, some
slight yeast fruitiness finishes surprisingly dry. Slight metallic bite.
A great beer.
Zig - I think I may have gotten a bad bottle of
this, looking at the other reviews. My one seemed a bit metalllic, sort
of unclean underattenuated impression.
Aces High - I really
liked this beer, my bottle had poor head retension, but the clarity was
spot on and I really liked the malt profile.
Fish - No problem
with low carbonation but a nice creamy off white head. Nice malt
backbone and clean bitterness. Very nice on a hot day like today
BBB
- Agree with above. Colour, clarity and balance are superb. Even though
it is a "German" Alt, my Dutch father in law loved it ........ can he
stay at your house please!
NME - Another beer of amazing beer
clarity! Pours a really clear, bright brown colour. I don't like using
the word brown because I don't think it does the visuals any justice. It
pours with a nice white head that dissipates to a thin lacing pretty
quickly. It looks great! I get a pretty big malt aroma on the nose,
maybe a little chocolate. Medium body with a moderate to low
carbonation, medium bitterness, I think it's what you call an earthy hop
flavour and a nice malty sweetness to follow. I'm pretty sure I've only
ever tried one Altbier in my time, and this really reminds of it.
Lovely! I would seriously love to have a crack at making this in the
cooler months. Thanks Craig.
Mitch76 - I'm going from memory
with this one, as others have indicated regarding colour only diference
is clarity, I'm sure mine was a little hazy, apart from that I thought
this was a great beer, nice clean malt aroma's & flavour, with a
substantial bitterness that definitely ensures the beer does not leave a
sweet or cloying impression, loved it! Might have to hit you up for
recipe for when I eventually attempt this style.

*V - Zig - Czech Pils - There is also Strong Pils and Lutsenbier in these, as labeled. Drink all of them ASAP really. Keep cold.*


malt_shovel
10/12 (Strong Pils) - Could read a newspaper through this. Nice
carbonation and head that laced all the way. Very well balance for high
ABV. Would happily drink this all day/night. Cheers
mikey (czech
pils) - Clean and refreshing, went down well for a hot day. High carb,
headmaster glass kept about 2cm of head the whole time! Very tasty
cdbrown
(czech pils) - very clean and crisp and clear. Showed nice carbonation
throughout, but very little head retention. Very easy to drink. Good
work
keifer33 - 12/12 - (Lutsenbier) - icon_drool2.gif Seriously
clear, nice persistant head. Aroma and flavour where great and cant
fault it at all. Fantasticly easy to drink and was the best beer I could
ask for after a long day.
Drew9242 (strong pils) - Clarity and
head were great. Nice aroma. Lovely malty backbone with a smooth
bitterness. Could drink this a lot (if only I could brew it).
Fish
- Loved the colour. i didn't get much of a head but i could taste the
hallertau middlefruh hops easily ( i do hope its hallertau). Very
enjoyable beer
BBB - (Strong Pils) Give me the recipe...... great beer (bum make this)
Bizier
- (CZ) Despite the low head and some definite oxy aromas and flavours,
this is a great CZ pils, deep gold, malty and hoppy in great balance, I
am sure that this tasted great before bottling and some warm storage.
Good job Zig.
Nev---I taught you well  This is one even your mates will like.
NME
- (Czech Pils) Amazing clarity in this beer! It pours a very clear,
light golden/amber colour with a big pillowy head that unfortunately
doesn't hang around very long, but the carbonation level is very good.
There's a pretty big bitterness, and I'm picking up something kind of
roasted?? I can't quite put my finger on it. This beer is all class.
Very distinguished and well refined. Nice one Zig. Thanks!
jyo-
Pours a deep-gold colour. Good melanoidins coming through. I found this
to be really malty for a pils almost thought I had the wrong bottle at
first. Good, firm bitterness to balance. Nice beer, mate.
WW
28/12 - Pils - Unfortunately my bottle was quite flat and perhaps for
that reason I didn't get the same experience as others have described.
Great clarity but on the taste side of things I got a fair bit of what
seemed to be residual sweetness/diacetyl. I was looking forward to your
beer too, Zig




Mitch76
- (czech pils) I can compare 2, as I tried 1 a day after it was
bottled, and the 1 I received in the case swap, colour & clarity
were the same in both as were the aroma's with some lovely malty notes
in there only difference was the older example had some oxidisation, you
would not think they were the same beer when tasting, fresh bottle was
fantastic, ticking all the boxes, the older bottle had oxidised as
mentioned & lost carbonation. Definitely needed to drink this one
immediately. I still want to try the strong pils!

*VI - keifer33 - English Bitter (might be overcarbed so let it sit for a bit in the glass/jug) -*


sinkas:
yes certianly overcarbed,so it never really got down to the level where
its gassiness didnt efffecn the palate, I think nottighams is probably a
bit too grunty for this beer, enede up too dry with bottle
conditioning, but flavours and aromas were great
cdbrown: I'm
glad I only poured a little into the glass as 1cm of beer created about
15cm of foam! It eventually collapsed to leave a thick creamy head, beer
had nice clarity. Initial taste and smell I got a hint of burnt rubber
which unfortunately I couldn't stop focusing on. It was only slight but
enough for me to notice (and may be a reason for the overcarb?) but then
again it could just be the earthiness of the english hops and my crap
palate coupled with a restrained malt flavour.
jyo- Pleasant
malt/yeast aroma. Nice clarity, great head retention. Seemed to finish
drier than the FG suggests, perhaps the high carbonation tricking my
pallete. I got the slight rubber flavour and aroma. Really enjoyed
though, Keiffer. I've been looking for a low alc malty quaffer to brew.
Bizier
- Unfortunately my bottle was quite phenolic, to the point of me not
being able to drink it. I got around the carb issue though. I cracked it
a few hours prior, dented it in to purge headspace and re-sealed with a
'vacuum', and it poured fine. Sorry Keith, I know you make good beer.
Fish
- Sorry kieth my bottle was fine and poured a great head but i got the
same flavors as bizier. It sucks cause i was looking forward to this
mate
BBB - As above, sorry Keith.
malt_shovel - My
bottle had "Windsor" on it, and it didn't at all seem too high FG for
the style.The carbonation was off, but you know about that already.The
flavour and aroma were restained for my palate, so it was pretty easy
drinking. I enjoyed the full bottle.Cheers



*VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -*


BBB:
Head - very good. Clarity - cloudy. Mouthfeel - lucky I have to type
coz I can't speak - tongue stuck to roof of mouth wink.gif Mouthfeel is
heavy but nice. Hops - nice spicey aftertaste - do I detect a hint of
chocolate?? Overall - Nice beer.
cdbrown: excellent lager. long
lasting tight creamy white heat, great carbonation, very clean and
crisp. I could drink this all summer long. Recipe please!
Zig: I
guess bottle conditioned - it seems to have the same characteristics
than the ones I get when I bottle condition lagers. Hazy. Some of the
hops still come through in the aroma. It doesn't strike me as being very
lager-y, this could be passed off as some kind of medium hopped pale
ale. Easy drinking though and well balanced. Probably would be great if
it had a few months in a keg.
Drew9242- I get that bottle
condition twang on this one as well. Could taste the base of a good
beer, and would love to taste it on tap.

*VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - Drink NOW*


Nev--- Nice bread notes upon pouring, lively carbonation and head lasted well , nice easy drinking lager, cheers.
keifer33
- Nice beer fish. Maybe a tad over carbed but the head held up through
most of the glass. Very easy drinking and lasted not long after a hard
days work!
malt_shovel - I had a strong medicinal flavour
component here. Hard to get past but there was hints of honey and the
base of a good beer here. Check your yeast health and sanitation (or
maybe it was my bottle, there seemed to be a mini krausen ring on it).
Drew9242
- unfortunately mine was overcarbed maybe due to fermenting in the
bottle. Also got the medicine taste which spoilt the beer for me could
have been a good beer but it didn't handle well for me.
jyo-
Bottle ¾ full had started an additional fermentation, so was expecting
it to be undrinkable. Mildly infected unfortunately. Definitely some
funk beginning in the bottle, some slight off flavours. It had some good
malt aromas and flavours underneath this. I reckon this would have been
a cracker of a lager if in good condition, mate.

*IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA*


sinkas: i think this is the beer (unlabeled), not sure what it was meant to be , but unfortunatley not drinkable
malt_shovel
- Yep same experience here. I tried to give it some time to warm up and
turn around, but this beer was destined for the garden. Sorry.
Doogiechap - Unlabelled, similar experience :-( Bandaids and funk, another sink jobbie. Sad to have missed out on it's intended journey.
*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*


Fish
- Highly carbonated, needed to wait before drinking. Lots of cough
syrup flavouring coming through and some warm alcohol too.
malt_shovel
- I really enjoyed this beer. It had everything I was expecting from a
Belgian Dark. Warm alcohols balanced and supported by raisins, plums and
a touch of figs. Nice carbonation to bring it all to the nose, and I
was thoroughly enjoying this beer. Well done.
- Bizier - I can't
provide a full review because it was drank while doing other things
yesterday. I found the beer very good for style. I found the esters very
pleasant. I would like it a touch drier, but it was pretty good in this
regard. I got a bit of autolysis, though it was bearable. Overall a
good job and a hard style.
jyo- Great Belgian characters
happening here. Dried fruit, figs, warming alcohol. I reckon this is a
great Dark Strong, unfortunately my stomach is playing up at the moment
and I couldn't finish it. Should've saved this one for another day.



Cheers.


*XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale.* - *READY NOW*

Bizier
- I am enjoying this, it has a bit of the harsh phenolic-type flavour
which can accompany heavy handed NZ hop useage, but it appeals to the
hop head in me.
WW 22/12 - Enjoyed this. Lots of funky citrus hop character coming through.
malt_shovel
- I fucked up and drank this far too early. Wished I had another bottle
of this, because I think it had the base for a cracker of a pale ale.
If there are any left, I would be glad to swap some more beer. Let me
know.
jyo Amazing aroma and hop flavour! Pushing the alcohol for
me in a an APA, but man, you have crammed some amazing hop character
into this beer with decent supporting malt. I would love the recipe for
this. I shared it with a mate who loves Hoptimum and he preferred your
beer, mate. Top notch effort.


*XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch or Hefe or Pils, CPBF ALL READY NOW*

mikey: (kolsch) pale straw, clean, refreshing. Bit flat but very enjoyable
NME:
(Hefe) - For someone who isn't a big drinker of wheats, I'd liked this a
lot! Very light, mildy carbed and refreshing while having a really
really nice fruity flavour and a nice light bitterness. Slight
breadiness in the background and the clarity is pretty decent too.
Thanks a lot




malt_shovel:
(Hefe) - Huge bananas for me on the nose. Initial taste was 'sharp /
sour' had me thinking of something sinister, but then it was lost on
further sampling. Head was low but to its credit hung around. Flavour
was grainy and not overly bitter. Nice brew.
Zig (Kolsch) - Hazy. A dead ringer for Sapporo in flavour and aroma somehow. Good quaffing beer.
Bizier
- (Kolsch) Hard style because it is a tiny target to aim for, and you
are close, you might need to ask someone in Cologne to get the rest. I
would happily drink litres of this.
cdbrown - (Hefe) nice blend
of phenols and banana in the flavour and aroma, quite a deep clear
golden colour (crystalweizen). Very easy to drink and good example of
style.
keifer33 - (hefe) - Nice amount of phenols but bordering
on too much for me when thinking about a hefe. Very easy to drink but
cant comment on head/carb as I accidentally didnt clean my glass
properly.
Kolsch- Jyo- Light pils grain/biscuity aroma. Don't
really need to describe this. Awesome. Could drink all day. The missus
tried and was truly delighted. Lovely beer, mate. Is there a tiny bit of
munich here?
Mitch76 - (Hefe) - Pours a nice, clear, golden
colour so more of a Crystalweizen, with a small head that quickly
disappears, nice bready/phenolic aromas. With medium carbonation &
nice amount of tartness this was an enjoyable wheat beer consumed on a
hot day, good job.

*XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale*


cdbrown
- overcarbed when initially poured from the bottle, long lasting head,
slightly cloudy, slight bitterness upfront, perhaps finished a little
dry, needs a little more malt backbone, slight hint of rubber.
NME
- Hazy light orange colour. Decent sized, tight white head. Very highly
carbed. Moderate to low bitterness with somewhat of a fruity hop
flavour (slightly over ripened oranges). Has a very dry finish. I get
something slightly off on the nose, but I can't put my finger on it.
It's very minor though. I'm not an expert on the style, but I would have
expected a little more malt character. Maybe I'm drinking it too cold.
For the most part, it's pretty easy drinking and quite enjoyable. Thanks
Michael.
BBB - Great head and carbonation. Colour was good. Agree with NME, a very dry finish. Nice beer. Cheers
keifer33
- Very carbonated and a long pillow like head. Maybe a tad dry on the
finish but this could be from the carbonation or the malt profile
lacking. Nice fruity esters and a good easy drinking beer. Thanks
Michael.
malt_shovel - Overcarbed for an English, but past that,
I thought it was a great session ale. A touch more malt backbone (not
sure on the base malt, but if not UK, maybe go for a Maris Otter, Golden
Promise) and this would do a lot of english brewers proud. Well done.
jyo-
Overcarbed, but once settled formed an awesome dense, rocky head. Good
bitterness (is this Challenger and Willamette??), probably needs more
English yeast character. Slight off flavour. Enjoyed, Cheers, mate.
XIV- Removed.

*XV - malt_shovel - Mulberry Wheat (ready to drink)*

NME:
I love the colour of this beer! A really nice deep red colour. Definite
mulberries on the nose and all over the flavour. I see what you mean
about a lack of tart, but I think it works really really well. Very very
refreshing beer and just what I needed tonight
BBB - Great colour. Loved it. The ladies here put down their champers and fought for the dregs. I really liked this beer.
Drew9242
- Wow the colour is great. Still can smell fruit. It did take me a few
sips to get into it. But I highly enjoyed it and my mind was going nuts
on what berries I could try.
jyo- Wow, amazing
colour. This is a great beer. The fruit is there for the whole ride, but
subtle enough to not dominate. Cheers mate.
Zig
- This one was a surprise. Excellent balance, dry finish. Not sure what
yeast was used, but it seemed to be a clean one rather than a wheat
yeast - that factor I appreciated. The mulberries shine through
brilliantly. Great beer.
Aces High - not sure
what to make of this one, it had a really nice flavour and dry finish.
The fruit was balanced really well. The wife scoffed it down and went in
for the dregs, she would of happily drunk a few more.
WW
- Nice beer Matt. The tartness of the berries balanced the sweetness of
the wheat beer well. Could have gone a few more, cheers.
Bizier
- As if you would put fruit in a beer! Sara Lee gone right? Dig it man.
I totally appreciate the cleanliness of the beer behind the fruit.
Mitch76
- This beer shows off the mulberries perfectly, not tart at all which
was surprise considering 5 kg of mulberries were used, an enjoyable
beer, well done.
Doogiechap - It's been a long time since I've enjoyed a wheat beer. This was the time  The balance of the fruit with the slight sour of the wheat balanced things out perfectly. Great colour, head was a bit lacking but carb levels were great. A perfect beer for a hot summer evening. Well done !!


*XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - (ready to drink)*

*BBB - Great head, sweet on the nose. Colour is deep. A bit too sweet for me, but is a nice overall beer. Cheers*
*Zig
- Hazy - tastes a bit green to be honest, maybe it needed more time.
Shame as it could have been good, interesting toffee malt impression.*
*WW
22/12 - Mine was quite still unfortunately and I got quite a bit of
residual sweetness coming through. Shame because the core of a good beer
was lurking there.*
*jyo- Malty, sweetness, nice crystal/caramel notes. Enjoyed.*
*Drew9242
- This reminded me of my Oktoberfest beer I brewed last year (2011). So
I enjoyed it bold malt with subtle hops. Thanks mate.*

*XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red Best to leave till Feb*


*jyo-
Hazy, thought it was one of my beers! Lively carbonation, held a good
off-white head the whole way. Nice yeasty aroma with subdued hops.
Lovely maltiness. The only criticism is that this seemed a fair bit
higher than 20 IBU. Really enjoyed, Doug. Cheers.*

*XVIII - stormahead - Munich lager (two pale ales also thrown in) - ready to drink*


*jyo-
Munich Helles?? Sweet malt and light noble hop characters on the nose.
As this warms up, the malty aroma is bloody awesome! Smells like I just
mashed in.
Low carbonation, thin head. Very enjoyable beer, mate. I could drink a gallon of this on a hot day.*
*Zig
- Green label? I think there is something not right about my bottle of
this. Either poor yeast health or mild infection, it has a sweet
underattenuated smell. I don't think I'll drink the rest of it, sorry.*
*XIX - Drew9242 - Shedbound Belgian DSA - bottled in July, use your discretion.*


*Fish
- very nice for a belgian lots of coffee flavours and malt. Remind me
of the quiet american but much much drinkable. Went well with the
chicken parma and chips for dinner*
*NME - This
one pours a pretty clear ruby/brown colour with a nice fluffy yet tight
white head which was more than happy to stick around for the whole
glass. I get raisins and dark fruit on the nose with maybe a very subtle
breadiness. The flavour has a bit of wow factor. I get raisins and
plums with a darkish/roasted malt backbone with hints of chocolate
followed by a moderate bitterness and a bit of alcohol warmth. When this
was colder, straight after I first poured it, I thought the alcohol was
pretty well hidden, but it's starting to show now which is good because
I thought I was going to drink it too fast



My missus described this as fruit and nut chocolate. I like this a lot! Very Christmasy in a way http://www.aussiehom...fault/smile.gif Cheers.*
*WW
25/12 - Nice effort this one. I personally thought of it more as a
golden strong as it had those types of more 'subtle' flavours coming
through and perhaps more sweetness as opposed to yeast driven
complexity. Went well on a nice hot xmas night http://www.aussiehom...fault/smile.gif*
*BBB
- agree with above. Very nice and went down well. I also got raisins on
the nose and a fantastic head. Nice beer, would make this one as well.
Cheers*
*Aces high - Got home from work and the
wife had poured me a beer.When i realised that it was a DSA I was
thinking it was really not the beer I was looking for, but I was very
happy to be wrong and really enjoyed it.NME sums this up perfectly and I
dont think I can describe it better.Nice work Drew*
*XX- sinkas - bgsa drink around Australia day*

*XXI - NME - American Brown - Ready now.*


*Zig:
First impression was marzipan. Second was golden syrup - but not in a
cloying sweet way. In the drinking then a slightly toasted malt
character, a bit on the sweet side but in a delightful manner. I don't
find the beer to be particularly 'American' but I find it no less a beer
as a result. Easy drinking and with malt complexity that gets one going
for another sip. Great beer.*
*Bizier - I think
it is great for style, though I personally prefer a little drier and
more late/dry hops. Was let down with a bit of diacetyl unfortunately.*
*cdbrown
- nice caramel aroma, medium bitterness with a nice malt flavour, no
late hop flavour or aroma which I expected from an american brown, but
it was a nice balanced beer. Did leave a slickness on the tongue.*
*jyo-
Nice beer, good malt backbone, nice hopping to balance. I had this at
the end of a BIG night so no half decent notes, but really enjoyed!
Cheers, mate.*
*fish - very thick and slight oilyness. nice flavour and bitterness. though the thickness was overwhelming for me*
*Drew9242
- Great beer. Alcohol wasn't to prominent with nice balance of malty
sweetness and American hops.Drew Brew--Quite possibly the best looking
lable. The attention to detail is awesome. Sorry Drew but I do find a
lot of alcohol there and a small diacetyl. Never had an American Brown
that I can put this against but it is a very nice balanced beer. I like
the dark sweetness from the malt and the balance from the hop. I will
serch one of these out next time I am at the bottle "O". Please send the
recipe if you have the time.*

*XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. -*


*malt_shovel
- Low carbonation, some residual sweetness (from yeast giving up in the
high alcohol?), lovely Belgium yeast character, warm alcohols and dark
fruits desperate to get come to the front if not for the lack of
carbonation. I think a decent head and some carbonation would turn this
into a stunning belgian dark strong. Very deceptive on the alcohol, so a
great skirt lifter as well!. Well done.*
*BBB -
This beer ruined my xmas. Absolutely guttered. Saved it especially and
no carb at all (6 months in the bottle) - I nearly cried. Agree with
above though, it was really nice and yes for a Belguim strong I would
like the recipe please ......*
*Drew Brew--I get
the style having a place but it's just not me. Not quite filling the
bottles doesn't help with your carbonation. I get a lot of flavour from
what I belive is Dark Candy Sugar, deap rasins and glazed fruits. A
little more bitterness could have balanced it better for me. I have
never gotten a higher alcohol beer right so you have done very well.*
*XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale - Ready now*



*sinkas: nice black IPA body but strong nose and finish of diacetyl*
*Drew9242:
American dark ales aren't really my thing, I enjoyed it but wouldn't go
back for more. This is more my taste than anything.*
*keifer33
11/12 - nice dark color with a thick persistent head. aroma of dark
malts and enjoyable hoppiness. slight diacetyl (not ever powering but in
lower amounts my taste buds have trouble detecting). overall a very
nice dark IPA but might be nicer with a bit more piney hop flavor/aroma.
would be keen for recipe if your don't mind PM ing me it .*
*Nev---- I had this with a customer , we both enjoyed it, could go a few more .*
*Zig
- Shared this with a few guys, everyone thought it was great. Excellent
balance, clean, and a lot of complexity for a normal percentage beer.
Thoroughly enjoyed.*
*WW 16/12 - Very nice. Had
some lovely coffee notes on the nose with some toasty caramel flavours
coming through. Enjoyed this alot.*
*NME - The
first word that comes to mind with this beer is BIG! I can't actually
see through it, but it's a very dark brown colour and it pours with a
decent sized white head that hangs around. Massive hop aroma, which is
obviously cascade. It's a bit low in carbonation, and has a big body.
There's a decent amount of bitterness without being excessive, a
slightly roasted malt backbone and a very tropical fruit flavour. It's a
very big and well rounded beer. Big hop flavours and a decent
bitterness without being over the top. I'm not sure what officially
makes a beer a Black IPA, but I reckon this must come close. Onya Stu!
Cheers.*
*BBB - Nice beer. All sorts of stuff going on but nicely balanced. Great long lasting head, really liked it. Cheers*
*jyo-
Didn't take notes at the time but remember (just, whoops!) it being a
great beer. Good roasted/coffee flavours came through and of course
cascade. Cheers.*
*Bizier - I unfortunately had
to abandon this beer after drinking about half. I am not a fan of black
IPAs, but I really appreciate that this was a well made version. Plenty
of roast and plenty of rugged C-hop and a clean ferment. Good job.*
*Drew
Brew--Very nice apperance. Deap brown with a thick foamy head that is
very persistant. Nice hop arroma presuming you were aiming at Black IPA.
Is Cascade the only hop? Nice malt that holds the hops together well,
slight astringency I'm thinking from a high IBU. I get the fealing I
should be eating Sticky Spare Ribs while drinking this. Another thanks
Bartender.*
*XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel -*


*Zig - Clean, bright - very similar to the dunkel from Duckstein. I could drink a lot of this, great beer.*
*Fish - Nice roasty flavours coming through. Nice clean bitterness and very smooth. Very little head and lacing but lovely beer*
*keifer33 15/12 - No head and med-low carbonation. nice clean flavours with nice roastyness. very enjoyable beer and only 4.2%.*
*Drew9242
- Low carbonation for me as well. But other wise i was clean crisp
lager, with good roast. Defiantly enjoyed this one, would have been even
better with a bit more carbonation.*
*Bizier -
Well made & clean. Only criticisms: I'd like more lager yeast
character, munich malt flavour and CO2, but as my first beer of the
swap, I am very happy with this beverage in my hand.*
*cdbrown
- initial smell reminded me of fresh crushed carafa grains and the
flavour backed it up, very nice malt flavour with a slight bitterness to
balance it out.*
*BBB - Clint, I really liked
this beer. Clear with good carbonation. I'm not a huge roasty beer fan
but this is so beautifully subtle - really nice, great beer.*
*Drew
Brew--This is very good. Love the color, on first glance you would say
black but closer you see the rich ruby color. Would love to know the
grain bill if you get the time Mitch. As above it would definatly be
lifted with a touch more carbonation but I wouldn't complain if I was
handed another. Well done.*
*jyo- Sorry had this
as the last beer for New Years at 3 am so no real tasting notes….I
remember comparing to a Weihenstephaner dunkel at the time and yours
held up nicely. A mate and I really enjoyed it, cheers.*
*XXV - Bizier - Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison - Ready if you are thirsty, but should get funkier if you can wait.


Nev--- Someone dropped a mouse and a horse blanket in your beer and I liked it ! Brett is good.
jyo-My
mate tipped some of his down the sink. My missus hated it. (Sour,
tart). I loved it and should not have tried to share. Puckered my mouth
and cleansed my teeth. Had a musk lollie undertone that was rad. Wish we
were all trusted to bottle in glass for case swaps as I reckon this
would have aged beautifully.
Drew Brew--I decided to try my
beers in reverse order and so this is my first. Also my first sour beer.
I was like WTF till I remembered about the sour adition to the case
swap. I don't know were to start but the outstanding flavour for me is
Lemon Crush Cordial. Not sure I could wait for it to get Funkier. It is
probably the style not the brewer's skill or ability, I will finish this
glass but I wouldn't line up for more.
WW 30/12 - Well first
off let me say I like my Saisons but I'm not a fan of sour beers - or so
I thought. I really enjoyed this; emptied the bottle and wanted more.
Didn't get much of the Saison character that I could detect behind the
sourness and obviously no style notes to refer to but I rated this beer
and like a virgin after the first encounter, I've been tipped over the
edge http://www.aussiehom...fault/smile.gif Instead of walking straight past the sour beers at the IBS I'll take a closer look and ask the lads for some options. Cheers.
Bizier
- Am I a wanker for reviewing my own beer? Perhaps I will drink with
the other hand so it feels like someone else's beer. It is still green,
so I suggest further aging. I get banana peel, I agree with strong
lemon, mouse cage, some chicken coop-ish barnyard. Giving me a buzz, I
think it is between 6-7%. If I was like Cher and could turn back time, I
would have done it differently.
Aces High - Ok, so I opened
this up straight out of the fridge without checking what it was.When i
opened it there was some crapy under the cap, and when i tasted it I
assumed it was infected and poured it (turned out it was meant to be)I
haven't really tried this style before and wish i had taken the time to
taste it properly.Got any spare ones Bizer?
Doogiechap - Reminds me of my soured Saison that I brewed a few years ago 
. Acebactor/ vinegarish puckering start with a lingering horseish
finish. Like Aces, I cracked it before identifying the style and sad that
I didn't give it another year to develop. Thanks Bizier for a coragous
submission, I love it, my house guests had mixed opinions  .
*


----------



## jyo (7/3/13)

I'm not gonna bother adding in the entire list until the wikis are back up and running, but tried Sinkas' beer on the weekend.
*Sinkas' Extra Hoppy Belgian Golden Strong Ale *
*Consumed 3rd March, 2013.*

My Lordy, what a cracker of a beer. The 9.5% alc was hidden well in this. No fusels, no sharp alcohol. Firm hoppiness from the 80 IBU, but the key to this beer was the excellent balance. Creamy head, good mouthfeel sweet grainy flavours.

Possibly the best big beer I have had, mate.

Cheers.


----------



## dent (28/6/13)

*X - WW (Crotchrot Brewing Company); Belgian DSA, bottle conditioned, READY NOW*


Fish
- Highly carbonated, needed to wait before drinking. Lots of cough
syrup flavouring coming through and some warm alcohol too.
malt_shovel
- I really enjoyed this beer. It had everything I was expecting from a
Belgian Dark. Warm alcohols balanced and supported by raisins, plums and
a touch of figs. Nice carbonation to bring it all to the nose, and I
was thoroughly enjoying this beer. Well done.
- Bizier - I can't
provide a full review because it was drank while doing other things
yesterday. I found the beer very good for style. I found the esters very
pleasant. I would like it a touch drier, but it was pretty good in this
regard. I got a bit of autolysis, though it was bearable. Overall a
good job and a hard style.
jyo- Great Belgian characters
happening here. Dried fruit, figs, warming alcohol. I reckon this is a
great Dark Strong, unfortunately my stomach is playing up at the moment
and I couldn't finish it. Should've saved this one for another day.



Cheers.
Zig - Found a bottle of this in the back of the fridge, after 6 months - even cold the bottle was alarmingly hard - still poured OK though. I have a vague recollection of maybe trying another bottle of this earlier on this year and it being rather too rough booze wise, though I could be mistaken as to which one it was. This bottle now is quite smooth, the alcohol is not at all prominent. The first impression aroma wise is dark caramelly malt, though the secondary impression reminds me of Bourbon, though not due to any alcohol nature. I was a bit dubious when I first poured the bottle but the clean character of the beer itself is growing on me. I'm not sure it matches the intended style in the end but it makes for an interesting beer with good qualities overall.


----------

